
GitLab finally shows private project contributions in the profile commit graph - ikromin
https://www.igorkromin.net/index.php/2018/09/13/gitlab-finally-shows-private-project-contributions-in-the-profile-commit-graph/
======
ikromin
I've been waiting for this for years (literally). So glad it finally happened!

